# Do You Enjoy Eating Seafood?



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Praeludium said:


> Am I the only one thinking all these polls about private matters are getting creepy ?
> 
> No offense ArtMusic, I just always think it's strange


I, for one, am looking forward to the release of the Excel spreadsheet that ties all this information together.


----------

